# TT 300zx?



## Dego-man (Jan 24, 2006)

I am wanting to buy a TT 300zx, between the years of 1986 and 1989. I'm looking for a good body, runs well, and stock TT engine in it.

What do u think this would cost me?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Dego-man said:


> I am wanting to buy a TT 300zx, between the years of 1986 and 1989. I'm looking for a good body, runs well, and stock TT engine in it.
> 
> What do u think this would cost me?


The 300zx came stock TT between 90 and 96
The 84-89 was single turbo.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

Xorti7 said:


> The 300zx came stock TT between 90 and 96
> The 84-89 was single turbo.


He's right. Why do you want 86-89, you just looking for the 31 body style? The z32's don't look bad at all, especially if they have the fin. But for an 80s turbo that runs reasonably well, (it's probably gonna need some work no matter what unless you're buying a restored one) you should definatlely be able to get out for under 2k, depending on where you live. i got mine for all of 600, my buddy got his for 450. Just look around, you'll find a good buy.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, the Z31 body style changed slightly in the 87-89 models...I don't know if that's what he's talking about, though. The fog lights moved down on the bottom of the bumper, and the tail-lights changed.


----------



## Dego-man (Jan 24, 2006)

My bad i wasn't aware that they were only single turbo. I just like the style alot better of the 86-89. I will check out the later ones and see what i think. 

Any other nicer cars for around $4000, that i should maybe look into??

I was also thinking about a 1990-1 Honda Prelude.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

there were two distinct style Z31s. 84-86 and 87-89. Actually, 86 could be considered a style all it's own. But the shape was almost exactly the same for all these years.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You'd be much happier with a turbo Z. Don't even worry about the prelude. A Z would stomp it and have much more potential.


----------



## Dego-man (Jan 24, 2006)

thx for the input


----------

